# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  XI Festival del Café; Pichanaki - Junín (Del 23 al 28 de junio)

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, jun. 12 (ANDINA).-* Pormenores del XI Festival Nacional del Café, que se realizará en el distrito de Pichanaki, provincia de Chanchamayo(Junín), del 23 al 28 de junio próximo, brindará hoy el ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton, acompañado de productores de esta zona del país.  
Los productores cafeteros que participarán de la actividad, que se desarrollará a las 8:00 horas en la sede del Programa de Desarrollo Productivo Agrario Rural (AgroRural), llegarán a Lima en una caravana de cerca de medio centenar de motocicletas. 
El alcalde Pichanaki, Zósimo Cárdenas, encabezará la delegación que será recibida por el titular de Agricultura.  *Foto: ANDINA / Norman Cordova*Temas similares: Artículo: Productores de Junín inauguran complejo industrial para café de exportación Invitacion seminario certificación organica - pichanaki 2010‏ Primer Festival de Cítricos Pichanaki 2010 XXVI Festival del Limón (Del 12 al 30 de junio) VI Festival del Camu Camu (Del 15 al 20 de junio)

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Caravana de motociclistas llegó hoy a Lima para promocionar XI Festival Nacional del Café en Pichanaki*  Festival busca mayor reconocimiento a la calidad del café producido en Pichanaki, así como el incremento de su consumo.El café es un producto bandera y el principal artículo de agroexportación, que en el 2008 sumó US$ 643 millones.Ministro de Agricultura recibió a delegación de productores.Una colorida caravana de cerca de medio centenar de motociclistas y productores de café procedentes de Pichanaki (Junín) que visita la ciudad de Lima con el propósito de promocionar el XI Festival Nacional del Café que se llevará a cabo en esa localidad productora, fue recibida esta mañana por el ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton Muñoz.      
Dicho festival, uno de los más importantes del calendario agrícola nacional, busca un mayor reconocimiento a la calidad del grano producido en esa zona así como el impulso de su consumo a nivel nacional e internacional, en el marco de las celebraciones del Día del Campesino, que se conmemora en el país cada 24 de junio.     
El ministro Leyton manifestó que el XI Festival Nacional del Café permitirá mostrar al mundo las bondades del aroma y sabor del grano producido en Pichanaki, en la selva central, y que está conquistado los mercados internacionales, especialmente el europeo.     
El Ministerio de Agricultura seguirá trabajando de la mano con los productores de café de Pichanaki y de la Amazonía con el fin de mejorar la calidad y elevar la competitividad del sector cafetalero, que es uno de los más importantes productos de exportación del sector agropecuario, con ventas anuales que superan los US$ 600 millones, sostuvo.   *APOYO A LOS CAFETALEROS*      
Invitó a la ciudadanía a visitar Pichanaki y a disfrutar del festival, en el que se mostrará la calidad y la importancia que tiene el cultivo del café en esa zona, y remarcó la preocupación del Gobierno por avanzar en el proceso de integración del país.  
La principal actividad económica productiva de Pichanaki es la producción de café, que representa el 24% del total nacional.     
Agregó que la perspectiva es que este alto monto de ventas al exterior se mantenga este año, y refirió que los problemas que enfrenta el sector, como la antigüedad de las plantaciones, que pasan los 20 años, se resolverán gracias al programa de rehabilitación de cultivos que ha puesto en marcha el Banco Agropecuario y el MINAG con una línea de crédito inicial de US$ 30 millones.     
A su turno, el alcalde de Pichanaki, Zósimo Cárdenas, saludó el apoyo del MINAG a los productores de café, y la disposición del ministro a avanzar en la transferencia de la estación experimental del INIA al gobierno regional Junín, y en la creación del Instituto Nacional del café, como acciones concretas para fomentar el desarrollo del sector cafetalero de la región Amazónica.   *FESTIVAL EN MARCHA*  
El festival empezará el 23 de junio con la elección de la Señorita Café 2009 y la realización de un seminario técnico sobre este cultivo. Al día siguiente habrá un curso taller, el campeonato Copa Café y se desarrollará una ceremonia especial por el Día del Campesino.     
En los días venideros se desarrollará una serie de actividades conmemorativas como corsos, concursos de danza, concurso de tiro de flechas, una fogata Asháninka, concurso de catadores de café, una gran serenata cafetalera, entre muchas otros. 
El café es producto bandera y uno de los artículos de exportación más importantes del sector agropecuario, que en el 2008 alcanzó la suma de US$ 643 millones. Por ejemplo, solo entre enero y abril de este año las ventas al exterior de crecieron 13%, alcanzando la suma de US$ 57.5 millones. Este es uno de los productos que no ha sido afectado por la crisis internacional.  *PRODUCTO DE BANDERA* 
En la actualidad el Perú cuenta con 370 mil hectáreas dedicadas al cultivo de este grano aromático, con 120 mil hectáreas certificadas como cafés especiales. El año pasado se exportó un millón 323 mil quintales de cafés especiales o gourmet valorizados en US$ 184 millones. 
Tiene como mercados de destino a 41 países, entre los que destacan Alemania como el mayor comprador con US$ 212 millones, seguido por los EE.UU. con US$ 156 millones.     
El cultivo y producción de café tiene además una relevancia social ya que sirve de sustento a 160 mil familias de pequeños productores, distribuidas en 338 distritos rurales, 68 provincias y 12 regiones, principalmente de la Selva.     
El Perú, asimismo, es el primer productor y exportador de café orgánico a nivel mundial y, según la Organización Internacional del Café (OIC), ocupa el sexto lugar como exportador mundial de café y el octavo entre los productores mundiales de café, habiendo subido posiciones respecto al 2007. 
Según estimados de la Junta Nacional del Café (JNC) el consumo per cápita de café en el país es de 450 gramos al año por persona aproximadamente, luego del importante crecimiento que experimentara en los dos últimos años. Para este año la JNC espera un crecimiento moderado.  *UNIDAD DE IMAGEN INSTITUCIONAL* *MINISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA*

----------

